# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > African Cichlids >  African Peacock Cichlid

## Nemo

A beautiful African Cichlid species, with males being a striking blue and females being tan or brown in color. Keep the aquarium in the usual Lake Malawi set-up fashion with alkaline water and lots of rocks and caves for territories.

----------

